# Decent Weekend at Matty



## Chunk (Mar 3, 2009)

Rolled into Matty around 6AM on Saturday morning. They had just gotten 6" of rain over night. Needless to say it was still raining when we got there and didnt let up until about noon. Wasn't stopping us though. Brother and i were in 2 wheel drive but figured with all the rain it wouldn't be too bad. We were wrong. Guess from the memorial weekend it was still pretty rutted up and with the saturated sand it was still pretty soft. Chose to take the high road and buried the truck with the shark trailer. So i cracked a corona and we prepared to dig oursleves out. Got unhooked from the trailer and somehow got it spun around where we could winch it over to the surf. I had left my truck back a ways ensuring that we weren't both stuck. Decided i would make a run over to the flat sand by the water. I made it over and in doing so, covered my jet ski in sand. Oh well, surf looked decent and it was only a backup plan anyway.

After we spun the trailer around and i got my truck situated, we removed the bait deploying jet ski from the trailer and began winching the fishing trailer over towards the water. Yahtzee!! Hour and a half later, and a few coronas in, we are set up to fish.

Put lines in the water around 8 and made bait. Mullet everywhere. First small blacktip on by 8:15. Continued catching smallies for the next couple hours, then landed one that was about 4'. Sweet! Grab another Corona and High fives. Land a Red right at 28". Rain begins to subside around lunch and so does the fishing.

Woke up next morning to flat surf with a slight North wind. Bait still everywhere. Slow in the morning and wind picked up through the day...so did the rain. On and off again showers. 

Some time around 3 ish we rebait the long lines. Maybe 15 minutes after my brother set them, we noticed one is washed down the beach...way down the beach. Dreading reeling all that line in after we just set it, we let it set for a little longer. Decide to fix the issue and have a nice Jack on the line....Hell yeah!! Bait.

Get him chunked up and set two more lines out. An hour or so after they are set, fish on!! Nice 6' Bull. An hour or two after that, second bull landed. Went about 5'.

Not much else after the excitement. Woke Monday Morning to calme surf again and a trout green color. Fished for a while, but quickly realised how old i was getting and was just too wore out to stay. Sleeping in the back seat of your truck is for the birds.

All in all, fishing was decent. Jack Cravalle made the trip.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report and pics


----------



## e. (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for pic and post , dang i wish i were there rite -now


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, looks like a great weekend?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

congratulations looks like it was fun!


----------

